# Part # for TTS engine cover?



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Could anyone help me with the part # for the TTS engine cover please? thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

mkim said:


> Could anyone help me with the part # for the TTS engine cover please? thank you! :thumbup:



Try this 

06F103925H

Not 100% sure...


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

DarthTTs said:


> Try this
> 
> 06F103925H
> 
> Not 100% sure...


Not 100% sure because it's totally the wrong diagram in ETKA? It sure threw me off.

That being said, you can be sure...


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you! wonder what i would need to convert the normal TT engine cover to TTS one...


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Regina_TT said:


> Not 100% sure because it's totally the wrong diagram in ETKA? It sure threw me off.
> 
> That being said, you can be sure...


No,

Because it was in Russian!!!



mkim,
There is a post from someone already did this I think he posted in Jason's build thread.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

mkim said:


> thank you! wonder what i would need to convert the normal TT engine cover to TTS one...


For the fixing points here is a pic showing the points that are on the TTS engine, totally different to the normal TFSI cover.










Here are the part numbers;

front one is - 06e 103 164
and for the rear two - 03L 103 163

I only used the little front nub because the two rear fixings I got were not correct (I received 03L 103 164) and also the points on the TTS seem to be extended valve cover bolts, so I wasn't going to mess around replacing them.

So just using the front nub and a cable tie on the right hand side of the cover (attached to where this Neuspeed intake is, circled in green) it is very secure


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow!

That is what I was talking about!

faster than me....:thumbup:


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

DarthTTs said:


> No,
> 
> Because it was in Russian!!!


That would do it! :laugh:


----------

